# Doggy Advice



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, I am now preparing the dog for our Spanish adventure. So, I have got Advantix for the usual ticks and fleas and which also repels mosquitoes and sandflies (but not eliminates), I have his usual worming treatment and an appointment for rabies jab and a passport.

Now, I have a question about the processional caterpillar -as there is a pine wood nearby where we will be living in Javea, I would like to take the old boy (dog not OH) for a walk in there - Do you know of any problems with this caterpillar between October and April and should I carry an antihistamine with me? I have read about the lifecycle but I am concerned that their hairs may still be on the ground.

Also, I have just been to the vet and their fees for teeth scrape has gone up to between £250 - £500. Does anyone know of a vet in the Javea area which is recommended and has anyone had their dog's teeth scraped recently?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Feb, March, April is when they are around - mostly. So they will definitely be a problem for you.

I haven't heard of antihistamine being used before - we're just super cautious and remove nests when we see them and then keep checking for the caterpillars. Once we spot them, I torch them - quite literally.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have found that vet bills here (we have 10 cats and know someone who has 19 dogs) are far cheaper than UK. You will have issues with processional caterpillars but only for a few months of the year.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I think I will google some vets to get an idea on cost of teeth cleaning.


----------



## Beddie (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Gazeebo we are moving to Spain with our dog in the Autumn , I am also very worried about the caterpillars & the sand flies , I see many people are happy to use the chemicals recommended by their vet , we are totally holistic as our boy has had several health issues , so I shall be doing a lot of research into natural remedies for him , it would be great to hear from anyone else who takes a natural approach to treating their pets thanks in advance .


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Beddie said:


> Hi Gazeebo we are moving to Spain with our dog in the Autumn , I am also very worried about the caterpillars & the sand flies , I see many people are happy to use the chemicals recommended by their vet , we are totally holistic as our boy has had several health issues , so I shall be doing a lot of research into natural remedies for him , it would be great to hear from anyone else who takes a natural approach to treating their pets thanks in advance .


Hello Beddie

It would be interesting to know of any holistic treatments, but I have just swapped to Advantix and have found he has not had any reaction to this, whereas he is sometimes a little unwell when I have used Frontline. 
I think that during the marching season, I won't be taking Alfie near any pine trees just in case.
Hope you have a good move to Spain, we are arriving on the 1st October, so it won't be until the next year that the caterpillars could be a problem. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Beddie (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi I would be very happy to stay in touch with you , & see how you all settle into your new life , we are still trying to sell our house in the UK , so as yet we can't make any immediate plans , but we do hope to be in Spain before Christmas ! Good luck with your move .


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dogs*



Gazeebo said:


> Well, I am now preparing the dog for our Spanish adventure. So, I have got Advantix for the usual ticks and fleas and which also repels mosquitoes and sandflies (but not eliminates), I have his usual worming treatment and an appointment for rabies jab and a passport.
> 
> Now, I have a question about the processional caterpillar -as there is a pine wood nearby where we will be living in Javea, I would like to take the old boy (dog not OH) for a walk in there - Do you know of any problems with this caterpillar between October and April and should I carry an antihistamine with me? I have read about the lifecycle but I am concerned that their hairs may still be on the ground.
> 
> Also, I have just been to the vet and their fees for teeth scrape has gone up to between £250 - £500. Does anyone know of a vet in the Javea area which is recommended and has anyone had their dog's teeth scraped recently?


I have three dogs and none of them have had their teeth scraped. The 10 year old has lost a couple, but to no ill effect, the 5 year old has perfect teeth and the 18 month old also has a flash smile. I buy dental sticks occasionally and they only chew them cos they see the other two trying to enjoy them. Nowt like a bit of jealousy.


----------



## tobesa (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm still in the UK, but...I can tell you that our Lab has a small rawhide chew every morning and our vet has commented on how amazingly clean her teeth are. She is nearly 6....~~(and beautiful!).


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Try Natural Healthy Dog Treats|StagBar|Natural Flea Treatment and Parasite Control

Our Lhasa Apso boy has all sorts of allergies. After great advice from them, we use their natural products on him. They have a great neem and lemongrass shampoo which we use on a regular basis. It seems to work, no fleas here and we have 3 dogs and 2 cats. Products smell great too. They are very helpful so I'd call them and they'll recommend what's best.


----------



## Beddie (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Wee Scottie , I have just found neem genie & I am trying their spray & shampoo to see how effective it is against our UK flies , we have lots of horse flies around us , if it works then I will be stocking up to take with us to Spain , thank you for your post .


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Beddie said:


> Hi I would be very happy to stay in touch with you , & see how you all settle into your new life , we are still trying to sell our house in the UK , so as yet we can't make any immediate plans , but we do hope to be in Spain before Christmas ! Good luck with your move .


Hello again Beddie,

We are renting for 6 months and will then decide whether to stay or go! 
We will be in Javea, where are you moving to? Hope your house sale moves along. We do have ours on the market and we have the options of selling, renting or just shutting up the place and letting the agents deal with it in our absence. We are not sure where we will end up, but it's time for a change!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Justina said:


> I have three dogs and none of them have had their teeth scraped. The 10 year old has lost a couple, but to no ill effect, the 5 year old has perfect teeth and the 18 month old also has a flash smile. I buy dental sticks occasionally and they only chew them cos they see the other two trying to enjoy them. Nowt like a bit of jealousy.


Lucky you or your dogs! Alfie has an undershot jaw and it makes it very hard for me to clean his back teeth and he wont chew chews - only his Kong! Hmm - maybe I could get the OH to chew on the dental sticks and see if jealousy kicks in! Unfortunately, with an undershot jaw some dogs do have problems with their teeth as they don't seem to match up properly. Still, I think he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Unfortunately, whereas I thought the Advantix had no adverse effect on Alfie, it did. Once again he was off his food, had diarrhoea and lost his energy. This happens each time I put the chemicals on him. I think I have to weight up the pros and cons and each dog is different. However, I will try Neem and Genie as well.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Smells great too. They also do a great Neem cream that you can rub on, seems like to ease any itching or soreness.


----------

